# IMATS Sydney



## boudoirblonde (Apr 13, 2009)

IMATS is coming to Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(if you couldn't tell by the thread title!)

September 12 & 13th in Sydney






More info here: International Make-Up Show Hosts Top Talent : News From Make-Up Artist Magazine

Im excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll make the trip over from Perth!

Now if I could just find out which brands will be there and how much tix will be!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Now if I could just find out which brands will be there and how much tix will be!_

 
I agree!  If MUFE and Eve Pearl are there, then I'll definitely be flying up!


----------



## stella89 (Apr 13, 2009)

eek i'm so excited for this! gotta start saving!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 13, 2009)

I call specktra meetup!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I call specktra meetup!_

 

That would be soo much fun


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd so be up for this!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmm.... guess I should co-ordinate my visits to Sydney around these dates then


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hmmm.... guess I should co-ordinate my visits to Sydney around these dates then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! do! and we can have like an aussie mac-convention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what the criteria for entry is? I know some of them you have to show certification of some kind.
And tickets? are they on sale now?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG!
Tickets are now available to buy!
Advance price is $30 per day, or $50 for both!
Link: Make-Up Artist Magazine

That is pretty decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll buy a show ticket now, and then decide later if I will actually buy a plane ticket


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_OMG!
Tickets are now available to buy!
Advance price is $30 per day, or $50 for both!
Link: Make-Up Artist Magazine

That is pretty decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I think I'll buy a show ticket now, and then decide later if I will actually buy a plane ticket *_

 
Completely agree!!

I think I may end up doing this as well... see if I can co-ordinate my work visits to Sydney with this!  If not, I might just buy a plane ticket


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, so I went to buy the tickets, and then it told me *US$26.60 to ship them*?!
WTF, they are tiny flat tickets right? It should cost like US$2 at the most!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

This is going to sound really really silly... but maybe do a CP for them?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_This is going to sound really really silly... but maybe do a CP for them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! Thats the first thing that came to my mind also!
haha, but I think I'll contact them and ask if thats correct


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

Let us know what they say!
I dont understand why they wouldnt have an Australian ticketing outlet do the ticketing for them?

Are people going both days? Im only going to go one, which one though??


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Let us know what they say!
I dont understand why they wouldnt have an Australian ticketing outlet do the ticketing for them?

Are people going both days? Im only going to go one, which one though??_

 
Omfg! This is what they said;
"Yes, that is correct. *It is very expensive to ship overseas*. It is best if you just pick them up at the will call booth the day of the show"

That is an effing joke!! As if we just live under a rock here in Aus! I had an MSF shipped here recently it was like $4, like two tiny pieces of paper will cost US$26!

RANT OVER.

Why only one day? Im going to both, but I'll probably only be there for half a day on each day, cuz I wanna get some other shopping in too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

Uhh I would write back if I was you and paste them the link to the USPS shipping website.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, awesome! I think I'll give this one a miss, and judging on how you guys say it goes I might go to the next one. 

Don't wanna spend $400 on return tix if it turns out to be a let down.

LOL at shipping. Come on, that's ridiculous.


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 25, 2009)

This sounds so exciting! Especially because of the rumours (verified by the IMATS in London) that the Pro Cards were being given out without need for all the documentation. Does anyone think that this would happen during the Sydney one?!


----------



## darkorchid (Apr 25, 2009)

So to summarise, the show is open to the layperson? And we will probably have to get tix on the day?


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 25, 2009)

Unless you want to pay the ridiculous shipping yes.
Although I wonder if you can pay for them and then pick them up on the day, they dont really have that option available on the site though.


And Ali, I'm only gonna go Saturday I figure that way all the good stuff will still be there since its the first day and well I just cant see myself needing to go twice. Maybe if I do I cna just pick another ticket up. But I would be willing to come shopping with you!! Are we thinking oxford st for pro store/mecca/kit/benefit/plus clothes galore?


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *with.the.band* 

 
_This sounds so exciting! Especially because of the rumours (verified by the IMATS in London) that the Pro Cards were being given out without need for all the documentation. Does anyone think that this would happen during the Sydney one?!_

 
I was thinking about this but I dont know, seems doubtfull. I havent heard of MAC doing that anywhere but London IMATS.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Unless you want to pay the ridiculous shipping yes.
Although I wonder if you can pay for them and then pick them up on the day, they dont really have that option available on the site though.


And Ali, I'm only gonna go Saturday I figure that way all the good stuff will still be there since its the first day and well I just cant see myself needing to go twice. Maybe if I do I cna just pick another ticket up. But I would be willing to come shopping with you!! Are we thinking oxford st for pro store/mecca/kit/benefit/plus clothes galore?_

 
But what about the SPEAKERS? That the main reason I wanna go! To learn some cool stuff  But I dont wanna hear from Rae Morris :/ I saw her work in her book and its just, well, quite ordinary!

AND YES SHOPPING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pro store is a MUST, but I'll have to fit a trip into DJs in there somewhere too


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 26, 2009)

hahah totally forgot all about the speakers, way to focussed on the goodies!
do you know who's speaking apart from Rae? I wish there was a timetable or something, IMATS doesnt seem too organised.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *with.the.band* 

 
_This sounds so exciting! Especially because of the rumours (verified by the IMATS in London) that the Pro Cards were being given out without need for all the documentation. Does anyone think that this would happen during the Sydney one?!_

 
WTF??? That's enough incentive for me.... *runs off to investigate price of airline tickets*

So if some of the interstate girls are converging on Sydney for the weekend something's telling me that a few of us might end up having a hangover on the Sunday...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_WTF??? That's enough incentive for me.... *runs off to investigate price of airline tickets*

So if some of the interstate girls are converging on Sydney for the weekend *something's telling me that a few of us might end up having a hangover on the Sunday...*_


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 29, 2009)

I was walking past the pro store the other night with a few drinks in me thinking "I wish MAC was still open". Im glad it wasn't.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I was walking past the pro store the other night with a few drinks in me thinking "I wish MAC was still open". Im glad it wasn't._


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 4, 2009)

I really hope Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics: Hi-Def Airbrush Makeup | Professional Cosmetics | OCC Skin & OCC Ink) have a stand.  They are a brand targeted mainly at Pros and all their stuff is vegan!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 6, 2009)

Virgin Blue are having a sale at the moment!

Im thinking I might do;
-Fly over Thursday
-Fly back Monday morning

That way I have all of Friday to do DJs/city and then start on Oxford st
Are all the shops on Oxford open on Sunday?

Im coming by myself so Im hoping we can have a couple of dinners/go out on Friday & Saturday?
What does everyone think? Good plan?


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

^^ I'm hoping that I can make an excuse to fly to Sydney for that weekend and make work pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If that is the case I will fly in Friday morning, work during the day, then I am free for the weekend and fly back sunday night.  Fingers crossed I can organise it... otherwise I will have to try to convince my hubby that I need to fly to sydney... and my chances for that are slim to none!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Virgin Blue are having a sale at the moment!

Im thinking I might do;
-Fly over Thursday
-Fly back Monday morning

That way I have all of Friday to do DJs/city and then start on Oxford st
Are all the shops on Oxford open on Sunday?

Im coming by myself so Im hoping we can have a couple of dinners/go out on Friday & Saturday?
What does everyone think? Good plan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ali, Im happy to hang out with you! haha Im happy to hang out with everyone really! And yes the shops will be open!
I think I need to start saving...


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Ali, Im happy to hang out with you! haha Im happy to hang out with everyone really! And yes the shops will be open!
*I think I need to start saving...*_

 
YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, I need to start saving too! haha, but Singapore first


----------



## miss_bailey (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, I need to start saving too! haha, but Singapore first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your telling me about it! Im going to London/ Scotland and NYC in July for a month ARGH! at least I live in sydney so wont ahve to spend on flights and accomodation!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 14, 2009)

Ok - they have now added the option of "will call pickup" to the site (FINALLY!!)
But also, shipping is now US$35! CRAZY TALK, will call pickup is definitely the way to go!

lol, I shall buy them next pay I think, too much being spent on RR this time around!


----------



## Jade M (May 17, 2009)

I signed up for my pro card at the New York Makeup Show in 2006, and didn't have to go through all the documents etc - just had to fill in a form and hand over my credit card details for the fee, plus they gave me a flyer for a temp disc at the NY pro store until the real card came. 

I have no idea if they will do it here like that, but it was sooo easy - they basically said the trade shows are supposed to be for industry professionals only, therefore that was evidence enough.


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_I signed up for my pro card at the New York Makeup Show in 2006, and didn't have to go through all the documents etc - just had to fill in a form and hand over my credit card details for the fee, plus they gave me a flyer for a temp disc at the NY pro store until the real card came. 

I have no idea if they will do it here like that, but it was sooo easy - they basically said the trade shows are supposed to be for industry professionals only, therefore that was evidence enough._

 
Holy shit, I am definately going to this year's then!!  Fingers crossed I can pick up a pro card... maybe if I tell my hubby about that he will say yes to me going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the local MA's usually ask if I'm a makeup artist anyway lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 17, 2009)

I asked Kira about this whole thing and she had no idea about it and thought that the pro card thing was definitely sus.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

I want to go to this badly! the more I read, the more I want to go!


----------



## MrsMay (May 23, 2009)

well I sent my boss an email this week asking to go to a conference on the 15th & 16th of Sept in Sydney, and said that if I go then I could spend the Monday in our Sydney office as my scheduled visit...

fingers crossed she approves it and I will fly over on the saturday instead of the monday


----------



## counterobsess (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!  New to Specktra - nice to meet some Aussies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've just booked flights and accom for IMATS - fly down Fri morn, back to Bris on Mon afternoon.  Super excited!  Can't wait for the speakers/education info to be released, that's what I'm really waiting for.

Secretly hoping Wicked has opened in Syd by then as well, although I'm not holding my breath


----------



## darkorchid (May 26, 2009)

So where do we buy tickets for this? Is it best to wait for the day or something?


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

I so desperately want to fly up for this, but I will be in London next year at the time it's on over there hmmmm decisions!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jun 2, 2009)

ohh I really want to fly down for this! 

Does anyone know when exhibitors etc will be released? And if MAC are giving out pro cards I'll be on cloud 9!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If we don't order tickets online, how much are they on the day?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_Hi everyone!  New to Specktra - nice to meet some Aussies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just booked flights and accom for IMATS - fly down Fri morn, back to Bris on Mon afternoon.  Super excited!  Can't wait for the speakers/education info to be released, that's what I'm really waiting for.

Secretly hoping *Wicked has opened in Syd by then as well*, although I'm not holding my breath  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! Your wish has come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are going to Syd in September, I just got an email from Showbiz.
Im thinking might go on the Friday night? Would anyone else be in on that?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_So where do we buy tickets for this? Is it best to wait for the day or something?_

 
Well they are cheaper presale, order tickets online: Make-Up Artist Magazine

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_ohh I really want to fly down for this! 

Does anyone know when exhibitors etc will be released? And if MAC are giving out pro cards I'll be on cloud 9!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If we don't order tickets online, how much are they on the day?_

 
Just saw on twitter that the following news on twitter;
-Oscar winner Howard Berger & the Narnia make-up team will be guest speakers
-Gino Acevedo of Weta Workshop will be a speaker


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_I signed up for my pro card at the New York Makeup Show in 2006, and didn't have to go through all the documents etc - just had to fill in a form and hand over my credit card details for the fee, plus they gave me a flyer for a temp disc at the NY pro store until the real card came. 

I have no idea if they will do it here like that, but it was sooo easy - they basically said the trade shows are supposed to be for industry professionals only, therefore that was evidence enough._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I asked Kira about this whole thing and she had no idea about it and thought that the pro card thing was definitely sus._

 
Just saw this post on LJ: mac_cosmetics: IMATS 2009 and beyond

Looks like they wont be "handing out" PRO cards, sorry girlies!

I sent off my PRO card application & IDs today, Im secretly hoping it will arrive by the time I go to Singapore, but Im not holding my breath!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Somehow I didn't think so


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, so my seminar for that week just got approved... so Sydney here I come!!!  not sure yet when I'm going to fly in, possibly Saturday morning, but not sure.  Now I've gotta figure out where I'm going to book accommodation!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh I wish I could go but there is no way I could afford it now that I'm moving (not by choice either grrr lol).


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Out of all the dates in September, it has to be 12 & 13!!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Out of all the dates in September, it has to be 12 & 13!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww cant u come?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_aww cant u come? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Not happy!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not happy!!_

 





*stamps foot*


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





*stamps foot*_

 
Awww..


----------



## counterobsess (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_OMG! Your wish has come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are going to Syd in September, I just got an email from Showbiz.
Im thinking might go on the Friday night? Would anyone else be in on that?_

 
I've just bought two tix for the Fri night show! If my friend doesn't end up coming to Syd with me, I may have to come back to this thread and pimp myself out to someone willing to be my date for the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I just need to wait for the seminar schedule and exhibitor list, and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_I've just bought two tix for the Fri night show! If my friend doesn't end up coming to Syd with me, I may have to come back to this thread and pimp myself out to someone willing to be my date for the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I just need to wait for the seminar schedule and exhibitor list, and I'm a happy camper!_

 
Ok, it might be a bit early for me yet and my brain hasnt kicked into gear, but where can find out the prices of tickets?  I might be interested in coming too...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok ladies, so even though they wont be handing out pro cards at IMATS, apparently at LA IMATS they will be offering the PRO discount (i.e. 40% off in the US) on all products purchased at the show!

So thats something! (And definitely better than nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 18, 2009)

Will there be any info as to the exhibitors and stuff? I want to go, and I want to know whether to hold off on all makeup purchases till then! haha


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 18, 2009)

please god let them have the starflash and fall collections out for purchase!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 19, 2009)

I just realised that i can actually go! omg so excited, what day are most people flying in and out on?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I just realised that i can actually go! omg so excited, what day are most people flying in and out on?_

 
not sure yet, will either be flying in on friday or saturday morning, and I wont be flying back until Wednesday night as I have a work conference on Tuesday & Wednesday


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Will there be any info as to the exhibitors and stuff? I want to go, and I want to know whether to hold off on all makeup purchases till then! haha_

 
So far we know:
-Oscar winner Howard Berger & the Narnia make-up team will be guest speakers
-Gino Acevedo of Weta Workshop will be a speaker

But chances are most wont be announced until much closer to the date (that was the case with IMATS LA)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_not sure yet, will either be flying in on friday or saturday morning, and I wont be flying back until Wednesday night as I have a work conference on Tuesday & Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Im thinking either flying in Thursday or Friday and then flying back Mon or Tues, really depends on my work roster and whether we have an event around that time!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys, do you need some sort of proof of being an industry professional to get in to this?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

WOOPS just found my answer!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

YAY! Just booked my tickets.. now just have to explain to my bf why I need to fly to Sydney to go to this


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Lucky you longlashes!!

My friend just came back from IMATS LA and all the booths were offering discounts on their products!  Damn.. Wish I could go!


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 21, 2009)

:S I want to go...but I'm saving for so many things as well...but then I'm like there will be discounts for things...but then I think I shouldn't be buying these things! Decisons decisions >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 21, 2009)

Has everyone sorted out their accommodation yet?  If so, whereabouts are you staying?  I'm trying to figure out where I should stay...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm just flying in early in the AM and flying back in the PM so no accomodation for me.. want to keep as much cash as possible for my purchases!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Rae Morris is speaking too.
At LA IMATS they had the Style Black collection and the dazzlecreams out for sale which arent released for awhile so it looks like at IMATS you get a bit of a sneak peek.
With a discount.
hellzyeah.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think Rae Morris is speaking too.
At LA IMATS they had the Style Black collection and the dazzlecreams out for sale which arent released for awhile so it looks like at IMATS you get a bit of a sneak peek.
With a discount.
hellzyeah._

 





ok, I seriously need to cull my list for the next couple of months and save!!


----------



## georgiamae (Jun 25, 2009)

I couldn't find this anywhere (maybe I'm blind) but what type of identification will you need to show to get in, and can you just show it on the day. I'm starting a diploma of makeup in July and am wondering whether they'd accept students if I take in my enrollment information, just wondering because I know at the International Melb and Syd beauty expos I was allowed to attend as a beauty therapy student. Would love to hear from anyone who knows!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ IMATS is open to the general public, so you wont have any issues with ID


----------



## georgiamae (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ IMATS is open to the general public, so you wont have any issues with ID 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woo! Happy to hear this! Can't waittt!


----------



## jacquiqui (Jun 30, 2009)

thank goodness i'll be in sydney when IMATS is there. i'm currently in canada and was in the states a week ago and didn't get to go to the one in california. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully IMATS sydney will be just as good as what i've heard of the california one.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what times the door are open for? Contemplating flying up for the day but need to know what time it opens and closes.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm.. so tempting to come up just for the day!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I looked at flights and I can get there return for about $140 so it's not so bad but would like to book soon if I go. Just don't know what times to booked for and can't find any info with the show times?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

I think they open at 8:30am according to some forum linked to the website. 

Come up just for the day!

I'm leaving melb at 7:15am and coming back at 6pm I think.. I'll check the flight times. I got my flights for $98 return with Virgin.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

They've finally created a website with absolutely no information:
IMATS Sydney 2009

But their FB page says this under events:

Saturday, September 12 at 8:30 am until 
Sunday, September 13 at 5:00 pm


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Let me know what flights you've booked and if I come I'll go on the same. One of my friends might come too, she did the same course as me and is freelancing too so she's quite keen


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

Yay!

So I'm going on the Saturday- 

DJ813 departing Melb 07:15am arriving Sydney 8:40 AM

Return:

DJ876 departing Sydney (6:15pm) arriving Melb 7:45pm

not too happy about the return flight being so early but it was only $39


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ what course did you do btw, I'm looking at one at Swinburne but i'm not so sure.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to the Academy of Makeup in Sth Yarra but I'm also planning on doing the theatre makeup courses at Swinburne later this year, which ones are you looking at?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I wanted to do cert 2 but I can't justify the cash unless I really want to do it. I don't really want to work as a mua, just as a hobby and something to do while at Uni.

So I thought I'd start with Swinburne's short course, it's $450 for one night a week for 12 weeks I think, just learning the basics. They include the makeup and the last session is a mac tour or something.. sounds interesting.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Well I wanted to do cert 2 but I can't justify the cash unless I really want to do it. I don't really want to work as a mua, just as a hobby and something to do while at Uni.

So I thought I'd start with Swinburne's short course, it's $450 for one night a week for 12 weeks I think, just learning the basics. They include the makeup and the last session is a mac tour or something.. sounds interesting._

 
Yeah it is pricey doing the cert II once you add product into it. I think only 3-4 of us from my course will go on to being working MUA's.

I looked at those courses but I only wanted to do the Advanced Fashion & Bridal one becuase the beginner one would only cover the stuff I've already done, but they won't let me do the advanced only even though I have a nationally accredited Cert II. Bugger! I really wanted to do the MAC tour!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey ladies, just thought id let you know, hannahmei and lushlady15 and myself are coming up and stayling friday and saturday night and we can book a room with 4 beds if anyone is looking for cheap accomedation?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ ooh me me me!!! I will PM you


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay mrsmay I'm glad your stating with us!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Yay mrsmay I'm glad your stating with us!_

 
Yep, I will be there!!  I just got my butt into gear and bought my tickets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I just need to organise my flights with work


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 1, 2009)

I still need tickets too, do you think its a bad idea to get them on the day?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

probably not a bad idea as such, but we dont know how much they are going to be on the day, that's the problem.  hell - they might even be cheaper, who knows??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 1, 2009)

To be safe buy your tickets first and pick them up on the day


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

I booked plane tickets but haven't bought IMATS tickets yet


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Oh good! Are you going up just for the day?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

Nah I'm coming up the Tuesday prior and leaving on the 15th! Jetstar had $19 tickets for tuesdays and wednesdays 25 August - 15 September 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother and his wife and my gorgeous nephew live in Sydney so it's a good excuse to spend some time with them and cuddle my nephew lots


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ I looked at those courses but I only wanted to do the Advanced Fashion & Bridal one becuase the beginner one would only cover the stuff I've already done, but they won't let me do the advanced only even though I have a nationally accredited Cert II. Bugger! I really wanted to do the MAC tour!_

 
Damn, I got confused and thought the MAC tour was for the first one! That's bizarre that they won't accept you into the second one without doing the first. I mean this isn't cert anything, just a short course and you're overqualified as it is! Did you email them just to make sure? You're a paying customer and all..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nah I'm coming up the Tuesday prior and leaving on the 15th! Jetstar had $19 tickets for tuesdays and wednesdays 25 August - 15 September 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother and his wife and my gorgeous nephew live in Sydney so it's a good excuse to spend some time with them and cuddle my nephew lots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Damn, I got confused and thought the MAC tour was for the first one! That's bizarre that they won't accept you into the second one without doing the first. I mean this isn't cert anything, just a short course and you're overqualified as it is! Did you email them just to make sure? You're a paying customer and all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I emailed them about it and they said the trainer insists you have done the 1st course to do the 2nd one, regardless what qualifications you already have. I'm like


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 4, 2009)

According to this blog: My Beauty Spot: Everyday Mineral Haul

These are the confirmed exhibitors (so far)
Crown Brush
Premiere Products
TEMPTU
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
Royal Brush
Ben Nye
Naked Cosmetics
Mehron
Face Atelier

Im loving that OCC are going, but no MAC or MUFE yet?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought MAC and MUFE would be a given.. I'm not concernet.. yet!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ Me too. I checked out the websites for some of the others listed and their products look nice but I'll be shattered coz I REALLY want to try some MUFE


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sure Ali heard directly from Media Makeup that they would be there, so I'm sure MUFE will be there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am STOKED about OCC


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm over the moon about OCC!!  I'm obsessed with the Lip Tars, but I want to check them out in person before I buy.

Also stoked over Crown Brush and Ben NYE.
Fingers crossed for MUFE, although I heard the queue in LA to purchase was over 1 hour long!  I hope they get more registers before they hit Sydney!

I doubt MAC would miss this event, I wouldn't worry.

Now all I need is a seminar list and I'm a happy camper


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 6, 2009)

^ the line was massive in LA cos the discount was 40%!!

I am also very excited to check out Crown Brush & Ben NYE


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Jul 6, 2009)

Stoked about OCC! Im flying up for the weekend- have roped a non makeup loving friend in for a girls weekend away. So excited!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm sure Ali heard directly from Media Makeup that they would be there, so I'm sure MUFE will be there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am STOKED about OCC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wasn't this Ali... so I'm guessing you mean BB Ali?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swore I thought it was Cat Ali, not BB Ali


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Wasn't this Ali... so I'm guessing you mean BB Ali?_

 
Wasn't me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bloody hell I hope MUFE show up! I want 40% off!!

Also, I've decided that Im only going to bring carry on baggage. So in order for me to be able to cart all my haulage back, I think I can only pack two outfits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will be a challenge!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Wasn't this Ali... so I'm guessing you mean BB Ali?_

 
hmmm.... maybe it wasnt you, but I'm sure it was.... when you went in for registration didnt they mention something about IMATS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dunno.... my brain is fried after EOFY... I could be imagining things!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry chicky, but it wasn't this little brown duck. heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will check with MM on Tuesday next week (@ 1st lesson!)


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 8, 2009)

ah shit, I guess it must have been my imagination then... My brain's been fried the last couple of months.... Sorry everyone!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok it's official I will not be attending IMATS this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gone over my budget for the next few months and because I have so many big bills coming up and have had some huge unexpected bills wipe me out in recent months I just won't be able to pool the money needed together to get to the show. I'm gutted!!!!

I'll even have to fully enforce my spending ban to the max, I didn't realise how much was going into makeups for me but when I do the math it's pretty bad, especially when I have so much other stuff I need to get sorted.

Boooooooo...........


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ I am with ya!  We will just have to be extra nice to Michelle, Robyn!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Awwwww no fair, Robyn! I sooo wanted you there! Don't worry, I will happily get stuff for you two


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww.. BAD TEMPTATION!! You have my mob number


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok it's official I will not be attending IMATS this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Booo indeed! What a shame. Tell you what, we'll all promise to come back and not rave about it


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ Oh please come back and rave. I want to hear all about it!
I also expect to see lots of naked male model pics


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Bah, I'll be knocking the naked guys out of the way to get to the makeups!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Awww.. BAD TEMPTATION!! You have my mob number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
as do I.....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ I live a little closer, though


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_as do I..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh I have a new number! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_^^ I live a little closer, though _

 
Haha.. I might as well give you my CC.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like spare CC. Thank youuuuuuu :>


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh I have a new number! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
pffffffffft. fine then.


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 15, 2009)

Great news everyone!

I have just got a confirmation email that Yaby will be having a booth at IMATS!!
*jumps for joy*


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 16, 2009)

ok, so I saw my fave MA Tess yesterday, and she said that Media Makeup had just gotten in a heap of stock recently to prepare for IMATS, yay! So I guess they will be there?

Also, there was a fab MA there, Amy who used to work at the pro store and she said that she was told a couple of weeks ago that MAC pro will have a booth there too


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 27, 2009)

I booked my flights today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im flying in Thursday, and flying back Monday. My mum is coming with me


----------



## tarnii (Jul 27, 2009)

I cannot think of a single way I could propose a trip to Sydney to buy make-up and learn more about make-up that my husband would swallow.

I am very envious of you all. Have a great time.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I cannot think of a single way I could propose a trip to Sydney to buy make-up and learn more about make-up that my husband would swallow.

I am very envious of you all. Have a great time._

 
mine doesnt know yet that I'm going for a makeup convention... he knows I'm catching up with Specktra girlies for a "national Specktra meetup" but he doesnt know the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also helps that work has paid for my flights as I have a work conference on the following Tuesday & Wednesday


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I cannot think of a single way I could propose a trip to Sydney to buy make-up and learn more about make-up that my husband would swallow.

I am very envious of you all. Have a great time._

 


he he.. I haven't told my partner anything yet! I can't think of a way to make flying to sydney for makeups sound like a good thing! Any ideas?


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_he he.. I haven't told my partner anything yet! I can't think of a way to make flying to sydney for makeups sound like a good thing! Any ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm bringing my partner with me!!  He's not allowed to come to IMATS with me (he doesn't understand my obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but he's never been to Sydney so Friday and Monday will be sightseeing.  He's thrilled that I'm encouraging him to sleep in at the hotel while I spend a small fortune on makeup for my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm checking the IMATS Sydney site daily so I can pounce on the seminar schedule when it is released.  It's only 7 weeks away!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 27, 2009)

Im planning on putting it in my tax return next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehe, business expense!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Exhibitors list *
ACMUSE
Artistry of Makeup Academy
Art & Tech College
Barnes
Ben Nye
Body FX
Crown Brush
Designer Makeup Tools
Encore Beauty
Eumundi Market
Evolve Makeup
Gorgeous Cosmetics
IL Makiage
Kryolan
Lashes on Line
MAC (no both, seminars only) 
Make Up Artist Magazine
Make Up Business
Make Up Effects Group
Atelier Makeup/ Making Faces
Makeup Foundation
Mask Makeup
Melli Cosmetics
Media Makeup Academy
Mehron
Naked Cosmetics
Napoleon Perdis
Nik Dorning
NYX
Pacific Trade Group
Royal Brush
SHDC
Spin
Rowe Trading / Smooth - On
Ultimate Brush Roll
Yaby Cosmetics


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ holy crap!! thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Daisy!

What does MAC no both (booth?) mean? will we be able to buy it?


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 29, 2009)

I think MAC wont be having a "booth" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are running masterclasses/seminars instead on both the saturday and sunday however. hth


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 29, 2009)

From an email I received....
"Here is the current list of exhibitors for you to check out. M.A.C. won’t have a booth this year, but they will be teaching two master classes (One Saturday, one Sunday.) All of these exhibitors will be at the show for both days, however our educational lineup will be different each day. I’m working on that schedule now, so more info is TBD, but I CAN tell you that we will have 2 Sr. Artists from M.A.C., Rae Morris, Lisa Garner, Howard Berger, Gino Acevedo (from Weta), Nik Dorning (pending, but looking good!) and classes by Art & Tech College, Encore Beauty, Body FX, Lashes on Line, Sydney Hair Design College. It will be a very informative weekend!"


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ wow that's really weird as Amy from MAC told me that as of 3 weeks ago MAC Pro were booked for a booth...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 29, 2009)

no booth= no sales!

are they crazy?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be super disappointed if there isnt a MAC pro booth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And im disappointed I dont see MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I will be super disappointed if there isnt a MAC pro booth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And im disappointed I dont see MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo_

 
Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least there is Media Makeup which will hopefully have MUFE!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least there is Media Makeup which will hopefully have MUFE!_

 
Yeah, but I was hoping for better prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, maybe that isnt a final list?
OCC Makeup told me on twitter they'd be coming


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hoping for that too..

Also hoping its not a final list as OCC werent on there!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought OCC were confirmed ages ago?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I thought OCC were confirmed ages ago?_

 
That's what I thought too, but they're not on the exhibitors listing


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 29, 2009)

I really think this isn't the final list - they'll announce big drawcards like MAC and MUFE closer to the exhibit date to get publicity.

I'm quietly confident  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But YAY for an NYX booth!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is some more goss on imats on the vogue forums...
IMATS Sydney - Page 8 - Vogue Forums


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 30, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

According to the facebook page for IMATS Sydney, here is a slighly updated list:

**EXHIBITOR LIST**
ACMUSE
Artistry of Makeup Academy
Art & Tech College
Atelier Makeup
Ben Nye
Crown Brush
Designer Makeup Tools
Encore Beauty
Evolve Makeup
Gorgeous Cosmetics
Kryolan
Lashes on Line
*M.A.C. (Educational Sponsor)*
Make-Up Artist magazine
Make Up Business
Make Up Effects Group
Making Faces
Makeup Foundation
*Media Makeup Academy featuring Make Up For Ever*
Mehron
Naked Cosmetics
*Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
*Pacific Trade Group
Rowe Trading
Royal Brush
SHDC
Smooth-On
Ultimate Brush Roll
Yaby Cosmetics

(More exhibitors to be added once they're confirmed.)

Just bolded the ones I saw that were a little different to what's been previously posted


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 30, 2009)

This is looking more promising!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 30, 2009)

MAC better have a booth *shakes fist*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 30, 2009)

It seriously sounds like they're just doing educational stuff..


----------



## Brie (Jul 31, 2009)

ah I'm so sad I can't go


----------



## counterobsess (Aug 2, 2009)

I've just applied for my MAC Pro Student card, so I'm hoping I get approved before IMATS so I can stock up at the Pro store anyway


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 10, 2009)

Bought my tickets today, should we make a list of "confirmed" speckrolites going?


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 10, 2009)

Im excited for MUFE and OCC. And also Enkore cause I luffs him.

MAC pro would be sweet for the discount but honestly the pro store isnt too far away, and I probably shouldnt buy too much MAC for awhile.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 10, 2009)

I wanna see MUFE!!!


----------



## jacquiqui (Aug 17, 2009)

hey everyone, i know i'm not a regular here on the MAC aus forum, but i'm moving back to sydney this september and i will hopefully be able to come to IMATS. i live in the philippines, but was born in aus. so it'll be nice to be back. one downside is that mac is extremely expensive there, even more than here in manila. crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm also hoping to take some classes as i will be looking for a cosmetology school to go to in sydney, so any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## counterobsess (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, it looks like some of the schedule is slowly going up on the website - if you go to Show Schedule they have some of the Sat workshops, and if you go to Speaker Bios you can see some times there as well.

Excited that Nigel Stanislaus seems to be doing some kind of class on Sat morning, I think he does really great work.  And if I have time the Rae Morris (Sat 1:45-2:45) and Lisa Garner (Sun 2:15-3:15) speeches would be great to see.

So far the schedule looks like this:

Saturday, Sept. 12, 2009

 10:00 a.m.—11:00 a.m.  

  NIK DORNING

 How and Why Prosthetics Have Changed in the Last 30 Years

A discussion on how film stocks and shooting styles have created a need for a different approach to the coloration of prosthetics. Demonstration will include both foam latex and silicone prosthetic examples.

Main Stage/Parkside
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ROYAL BRUSH

 Body Painting

(Class description coming soon.)

Classroom A/G04
----------------------------------------------
11:15 a.m.—12:15 p.m. Featured Speaker: 

NIGEL STANISLAUS
 (Class title and description coming soon.)

Main Stage/Parkside

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PROFESSIONAL VISION CARE: DR. SUMNER

Effects Contacts

(Class description coming soon.)

Classroom A/G04


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, spektra newbie here... 

I am going to IMATS as well..Bought my tix the other day... I'm going all by myself, because my bf and sister don't really get the obsession! 

I've read this whole thread and I'm disappointed that MAC isnt giving out the pro cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was kinda hoping to get my hands on one...

Does anyone know exactly what "qualifications" you need to get one anyway?


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hi everyone, spektra newbie here... 

I am going to IMATS as well..Bought my tix the other day... I'm going all by myself, because my bf and sister don't really get the obsession! 

I've read this whole thread and I'm disappointed that MAC isnt giving out the pro cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was kinda hoping to get my hands on one...

Does anyone know exactly what "qualifications" you need to get one anyway?_

 
There are pretty stringent controls on getting a pro card. You need to be either a makeup student or use makeup for a living. From memory I think you have to send in two or three documents (like a call sheet/abn/contract/qualifications)


----------



## Honeylust27 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm am new. 

I'm in melb and would love to come to IMATS - but I'm really only after MAC products. I find the make up so good for my skin, I have very dry skin and it often gets irritated with other brands. It looks like MAC may not be selling their products, so I'm wondering if it is worth going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would also be interested in doing a make up course - but again - I have the issue of only wanting to use MAC cosmetics on myself. Any one know of any make up course just with MAC products?


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yay!

So I'm going on the Saturday- 

DJ813 departing Melb 07:15am arriving Sydney 8:40 AM

Return:

DJ876 departing Sydney (6:15pm) arriving Melb 7:45pm

not too happy about the return flight being so early but it was only $39_

 
Hey Sal - I'm going to sydney on the saturday morning and coming back home in the late arvo too. I'm from Adelaide, but we should split a cab back to the airport from IMATS - my qantas flight home to adelaide departs at 6:25pm.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I can confirm that MM will be bring MUFE at 20% discount.


----------



## counterobsess (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I've read this whole thread and I'm disappointed that MAC isnt giving out the pro cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was kinda hoping to get my hands on one...

Does anyone know exactly what "qualifications" you need to get one anyway?_

 
Check out macpro.com - it will have the info you're looking for. As previously mentioned you need to be a makeup artist or student makeup artist, and must provide proof of such.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honeylust27* 

 
_I'm in melb and would love to come to IMATS - but I'm really only after MAC products. I find the make up so good for my skin, I have very dry skin and it often gets irritated with other brands. It looks like MAC may not be selling their products, so I'm wondering if it is worth going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would also be interested in doing a make up course - but again - I have the issue of only wanting to use MAC cosmetics on myself. Any one know of any make up course just with MAC products?_

 
It will depend on whether you want to do a makeup course to become a makeup artist or if it is just for personal use. I don't believe any courses use Mac exclusively, as a makeup artist needs to have the skills to be flexible and adaptive to any brands s/he may have to work with. But I would find it hard to believe that Mac is the _only_ makeup brand that your skin would be able to use - many professional makeup brands are available, including options like MUFE, that you may not have had exposure to. If it is truly a problem then they may allow you to bring in your foundation to use, however I doubt that you could insist on exclusively using Mac for all products.

I'm only speaking from my personal experience though, as a current makeup artist student. If anyone has been in this situation feel free to correct me.


----------



## counterobsess (Aug 24, 2009)

Full Sat schedule is up!!

*Saturday, Sept. 12, 2009*


*10:00 a.m.—11:00 a.m.*



NIK DORNING​




​*How and Why Prosthetics Have Changed in the Last 30 Years*

A discussion on how film stocks and shooting styles have created a need for a different approach to the coloration of prosthetics. Demonstration will include both foam latex and silicone prosthetic examples.
*Main Stage/Parkside*


*ROYAL BRUSH*

*(teacher TBD)*


*Body Painting*



(Class description coming soon.)
*Classroom A/G04*


*11:15 a.m.—12:15 p.m.*



*Featured Speaker: *
*NIGEL STANISLAUS*

*

*


*(Class title and description coming soon.)*
*Main Stage/Parkside*


PROFESSIONAL VISION CARE: DR. STACEY SUMNER and CRISTINA CERET 


*A Look at Special Effect Contact Lenses*


An exploration of how custom contacts enhance special effects make-up, as well as a look at the evolution of contact lenses in movies and television. Session will conclude with a Q&A with renowned contact lens painter Cristina Ceret.
*Classroom A/G04*

*12:30 p.m.—1:30 p.m.*



*M.A.C.: NICOLE THOMPSON*


*Black Make-up Trend*


(Class description coming soon.)
*Main Stage/Parkside*

*SMOOTH-ON: BRAD FRIKKERS*

*

*

*Silicones for Special Effects Applications*

A comprehensive discussion of silicones used today for special effects applications in film and make-up. Presentation will include short PowerPoint discussion and some practical demonstrations.
*Classroom A/G04*
*1:45 p.m.—2:45 p.m.*



*Featured Speaker: *
*RAE MORRIS*

*

*
*Breaking into the Fashion Industry*


Morris will tell you how to break into the editorial industry, how to get your work published and where the trends come from. She will also demonstrate Web sites she uses for inspiration; share her secrets on how to make it to the top; explain how the fashion industry is so different from the film industry and discuss the need to change and adapt techniques to stay current in a world of Photoshopping.
*Main Stage/Parkside*


*BODY FX: YOLANDA BARTRAM*

*

*


*3-D Through Paint and Prosthetics*

Create a more three-dimensional look in your body art and make-up through techniques, perspective, light and shadow and alternative materials. Learn how to use BodyFX prosthetics and BodyFX Velvet, and get answers to your questions about body art and special effects make-up.
*Classroom A/G04*
*4:00 p.m.—5:00 p.m.*


*Keynote Speaker: *
*GINO ACEVEDO*

*

*
Acevedo will talk about Weta Workshop and Weta Digital's latest projects, including _District 9_ and James Cameron's _Avatar_.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Sal - I'm going to sydney on the saturday morning and coming back home in the late arvo too. I'm from Adelaide, but we should split a cab back to the airport from IMATS - my qantas flight home to adelaide departs at 6:25pm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great idea!

I'm getting the train in there in the morning as I was told it's really easy but I'm not so sure...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_There are pretty stringent controls on getting a pro card. You need to be either a makeup student or use makeup for a living. From memory I think you have to send in two or three documents (like a call sheet/abn/contract/qualifications)_

 
Thanks Miss Bailey and Counterobsess for the info... I actually applied today! I'm a qualified makeup artist with abn, business card etc, so I have the necessary documentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay!

Hopefully I get approved!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Great idea!

I'm getting the train in there in the morning as I was told it's really easy but I'm not so sure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to get a cab... my flight arrives in syd at 8:20am, so I was gonna go straight in. Apparently the airport is only 15 - 20mins from the convention centre?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ Yeah that sounds about right. I went to Sydney a few years ago and it took around that long to get form the airport to the CBD I think.


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hi, I'm new here. i decided to log on after reading this thread for about two months. i have become obcessed with IMATS i forced my bf to come with me, and we're from perth! but sadly he wont be coming in with me because he is not into makeup which is a good thing! but i was wondering if i could hang out with anyone cause i dont want to be a loner! 9 DAYS TO GO YEH YEH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 7, 2009)

So I've decided to make a list of confirmed specktrolites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far we have:
counterobsess
MrsMay
xLongLashesx
jacquiqui
georgiamae 
billy_cakes
lushlady15
hannahmei
simplyenchantin
X_cinderella_X
aussiemacluvrrr
CatsMeow
<3EssandeN<3

If I have missed anyone, my apologies!! And please add yourself to the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought that we could post our pictures & real names so we can recognise each other on the day(s)!!

My name is Alicia (uh-lee-sha) and here is a pic of me:





Although I may have my hair & fringe down


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 7, 2009)

waa.. lots of spetrolites are coming eh??
well, not a surprise i guess..

have fun girls!! too bad mom's coming so i can't bring her along..
i told her once about IMATS and how i wanted to go there..
she thought it was some kind of a "basic" makeup expo and stuff... probably brands she was familiar with..

the next week, i showed her some pictures of IMATS LA (the body painting, special effects etc) and she was like, "gee... say again why you wanted to go to this place!" LOL - well, my bad... i haven't even told myy mom i'm sooo into makeup up to the point where i want to be a makeup artist. 

oh and for those of you who are going to IMATS: MAKE A BUDGET!!! or at least MAKE A LIST!!! partly, because you'll probably end up with thousands (eek.. exaggeration) of dollars credited from your bank account.. but partly, because y'all just going to make me want to splurge -_____-


----------



## counterobsess (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL mysticqueen!! We'll tempt you with all our goodies!!

My pic is in my avatar, although my face is a little fatter now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Would love to meet any of you!  I'm currently writing up my wishlist - both for my kit and the seminars.  My plan is that I'll be fully stocked and inspired to start freelancing as soon as I get home.  So far I'm after:

Foundations - thinking about MUFE Face&Body and Cinema Secrets palettes
Eyes - Yaby palettes!  I'm thinking of getting all three... is that bad?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also want to stock up at Lashes Online
Blush - looking for another palette if possible (hey, they're easiest to carry!).  Yaby maybe, but open to suggestions and new IMATS finds!
Lips - OCC Lip Tars, other than that I have no idea!
Brushes - Want to get doubles/triples of my most used brushes from Crown

Seminars - Nigel Stanislaus (Sat 11:15-12:15), Rae Morris (Sat 2:45-3:45), Panel on Makeup in Film and TV (Sun 11:45-12:45), Hairdressing Academy - Trends (Sun 1-2), Wedding Makeup (2:15-3:15).

What's everyone else shopping for and attending?
(not that I need any more ideas!)


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 7, 2009)

Mysticqueen - Im going with my Mum, not sure what day she'll come, but I'll be doing a lot more shopping on the day she isnt with me  haha!

Im shopping for;
Kit
Foundations - I'd like a palette, but its going to have to be REALLY good quality, cuz there is a really nice Bobbi Brown one coming out early next year
Lip colour - again I'd like a palette, I hate rifling through all my lipsticks during freelance!!
Brushes - I need a nice big powder brush, I'd also like to find a really good lip brush
For Myself
Anything that takes my fancy!! 
And OCC LIP TARS!!
Might get some MUFE, depending on the prices

Im attending
SATURDAY
12:30 p.m.—1:30 p.m. M.A.C Makeup As Art
1:45 p.m.—2:45 p.m. Rae Morris - Breaking into the Fashion Industry (she has to make it good within the first 15min or Im outta there!)

Im so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SUNDAY
11:45 a.m.—12:45 p.m. M.A.C Style Black: Working with Black Make-up
1:00 p.m.—2:00 p.m. The Looks and Trends of 2009: Haircuts to Long Hair and Everything in Between (maybe!)


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 8, 2009)

so are we all going to meet up on the day or something? My name is Nikita and ill post a pik when i get home from work. 
My list
Naked Pigments, OCC Lip tars - Grandma, NSFW & Pagent and other which take me fancy, HD Foundation from MUFE, coloured eye shadow pallets, eyelashes, brushes (the whole set) because the only ones i own are eyeshadow and blush one, and more.

let me tell you. once im done there, i do not want to look in my bank account for atleast a month after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what can i say, its better than drugs! and i deserve it for working hard!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey all, my name is Carina and below is a real picture. Hair will be the same, but I'm a little ummm "rounder" in the face now.. bahahaha... one too many choccies this winter 

I really haven't decided yet on what I want to buy. I absolutely do not need any more makeup! haha! So I'm keeping my list short and sweet for now (I'm sure that will change on the day)... so for the moment I'm only looking at some MUFE foundation, naked pigments and some lashes...


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not going and I'm not looking at this thread anymore cos it's too depressing


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL I'm not planning on spending a lot of dough, I'm a student so am pretty frugal. I like checking stuff out for ages before buying so it's pretty much a scouting expedition for me. I'll be the one with the notepad jotting down prices and websites!

All I'm pretty much interested in is seeing the entire NYX line in the flesh, if the prices are cheap I'll be getting heaps and swatching MUFE. I'm contemplating trying a foundation but I'm so happy with SFF and Mineralize satin finish I'm thinking why bother!






Here's a pic of me, apologies for the blurriness but it's the only one I could find with vaguely what is my current hair colour!


Woops and I forgot- my name is Sal and I don't have spectacularly long eyelashes or anything.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahaha you're so cute Sal!! I'm a student too and *should* be frugal but.. um.. trying to think of a good excuse here..? I saved up lots of money so I really really REALLY want loads of MUFE hehehe. I wanna try some other brushes too, and naked pigments, and face atelier foundation and I dunno.. test out lots of stuff! Ohh and Ben NYE shadows, definitely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S: Hi Everyone! My name is Michelle and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Here's me with as close to my current hair colour as possible:






Sorry about the hair in the face! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## counterobsess (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Im shopping for;
Kit
Foundations - I'd like a palette, but its going to have to be REALLY good quality, cuz there is a really nice Bobbi Brown one coming out early next year_

 
Oh no!  This has just made me look into the BB palette... and it looks AMAZING!!  Why does there have to be so many products I lust after???

Hello, my name is Hannah and I am a makeupoholic....


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont seem to know how to put a pik of myself on...


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 10, 2009)

ok well there is a pic of me in my avatar and in my profile there is a bigger version if you click on it.

I will probably be the chick hanging around Ali (CatsMeow) and Michelle cos I've already met them!!

I guess being on the bigger side it's a bit harder to miss me ;-)  plus I have waist long very dark brown hair and a fringe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And knowing me, will probably be replying to emails on my phone most of the day.

I will be staying with three other specktrettes, so hopefully we can introduce each other as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will be good to get to know you all in person!  Also looking forward to browsing the cosmetics with my fave MA Tess (her and Cassie are coming up for IMATS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## counterobsess (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I've landed in Sydney!!  Hotel is a bit average, but other than that it's a beautiful day here and should stay that way all weekend.  Seeing Wicked tonight, then burning the credit card tomorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I assume the stands will take credit cards... I hope so!  I'll take some cash just in case...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, so maybe I am looking at the wrong thing, but I dont see MAC anywhere in the exhibitor list :S

I received an email from MAC Pro yesterday saying they would be there doing demos, but they arent on the exhibitor list!!!!!

They have to be there right?? RIGHT?!?! hahahaha


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 11, 2009)

there was some discussion on this a few pages back.. appears they won't have a stand but will be doing educational stuff.. I really hope this is wrong!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah I was under the impression they weren't actually selling anything.. in other news my MALE cousin who lives here in Sydney has offered to come with me to IMATS tomorrow LOL. I even told him that I'd just be listening to speakers and running around swatching make up and he insisted that he had nothing better to do.. I don't know whether to be impressed or weirded out hahaha.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok so I'm on my way home from IMATS already and I have to say I wasn't thrilled with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get me wrong, I bought some products, but overall I found it a bit disappointing. 

Did anyone see the NYX stand?? I must have walked around the whole place 50 times and I didn't see it!  

The highlight for me was naked cosmetics. If you bought three or more stacks they worked out to $20 each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to get home and play with the stuff I got. 

What did everyone else think?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 12, 2009)

I was very underwhelmed also.. I rang my BF almost in tears because I travelled all this way for this measly little show! Humph.

No NYX to be found but I did get a truckload of smashbox. I liked those naked pigments but i hate loose shadows.. The girl assured me you can press them without medium but I'm not so sure, she didn't seem to know her stuff.

On a brighter note I picked up a bunch of brushes and got massively undercharged for them! Ooh yeah!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I was very underwhelmed also.. I rang my BF almost in tears because I travelled all this way for this measly little show! Humph.

No NYX to be found but I did get a truckload of smashbox. I liked those naked pigments but i hate loose shadows.. The girl assured me you can press them without medium but I'm not so sure, she didn't seem to know her stuff.

On a brighter note I picked up a bunch of brushes and got massively undercharged for them! Ooh yeah!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh thats terrible to hear that you got upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to agree I would have been devastated if I travelled interstate :S 

I didnt get any smashbox stuff... I should have because it was soooo cheap! But I had already spent well over my budget just on a few MUFE foundations :S 

Well done on the brushes! I am KICKING MYSELF for not buying more brushes... They were soooo cheap, and I only got 7..... Wish I could go back to get more


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha I snuck back in after I last posted and got 4 more brushes and a bunch more of smashbox. I had no idea it retailed for so much so I thought i best make the most of it.. But I've just realised I bought the same blush twice, singly and in a duo with a highlighter! Woops.


----------



## counterobsess (Sep 12, 2009)

I actually had a great day, I had lots of fun!  Officially in love with the entire MUFE range... *drool*

Got some brushes, my Yaby palettes, Lip Tars, and a ton of lashes.  Didn't get to play with Smashbox because of the crowd so I'll hit it early tomorrow.  Only saw Nigel's seminar which was fun but not that informative, when I tried to get to Rae's the crowd was such a turn off so I left (as you can tell I'm not a fan of crowds!).

Got three seminars in a row tomorrow plus trying to find blushes and lipsticks for my kit.  Then hitting the casino for some celebratory drinks


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so late to this thread but oh well.. I'll be going tomorrow! Which brand brushes were cheap? Should I bring cash with me tomorrow or can I use my CC when I'm there? 
I am hoping to pick up lip tars and brushes! 
How much was the smashbox there?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I'm so late to this thread but oh well.. I'll be going tomorrow! Which brand brushes were cheap? Should I bring cash with me tomorrow or can I use my CC when I'm there? 
I am hoping to pick up lip tars and brushes! 
How much was the smashbox there?_

 

Royal Brushes were super cheap! Crown Brushes were cheap too, but I think they werent the same quality as the others available... To be honest it was almost impossible to look at the Crown stand adequately because there were so many people there... 

I think you should take a mix of cash and credit. A lot of places accept credit but you might have to wait a while to pay because of lines.

The lip tars were selling so quick. I only got one of the colours I wanted and the rest I had to back order because they were sold out, but they said they will post them out for free so that's not too bad.

Smashbox was pretty cheap. Most things were $10-15. They dont have the whole line there though. It seemed like the equivalent of what you might find at a CCO. There was a lot of unboxed products.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic! I think I'll head off to the atm before I go there..
I really want to get some Lip Tars, I can deal with backorder as long as I don't need to pay for postage!
$10-$15 Smashbox sounds amazing! I really want to get some of their Softlights.
Are the Royal brushes good quality? I was considering buying Sigma brushes but if these are cheaper and work just as well


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 12, 2009)

I got some Royal and Crown brushes.. the crowds were far too full on. I didn't notice anything fantastic about Smashbox but I guess I didn't know what to look for - any advice? I got a $15 foundation which is a bargain!

I got a couple of the OCC liptars but yeah they were pretty much sold out of most of them.

I'm so sorry to hear some of you guys were unimpressed! I had heaps of fun, the only thing that annoyed me was the crowds for the seminars, and that heaps of MUFE stuff was out of stock.. but I was warned that would happen and the girl who served me said she'd still sell me the stuff I wanted with the discount once they got back to Adelaide which is nice!

I didn't get to try Naked Cosmetics either but they looked pretty and I'll be even more happy if they are pressable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go back tomorrow to look at those and some Face Atelier eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe more Ben Nye


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

may i ask how much the MUFE discount was?
Does this mean MUFE wont have stock tomorrow?
Thanks!


----------



## babyreesa85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering what colour lip tars they had and what colours they had. I'm going tomorrow and was really looking forward to buying the lip tars


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 12, 2009)

I got there really early so for the most part I avoided the crowds, then when it got busy I left and came back when everyone was in the seminars!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smashbox- They had softlights in two colours I think for $10! I picked up three eye trios that are fricking gorgeous and so pigmented! Also a mattifier, a lip/eye primer duo and some blushes/highlighter duos. I had never bothered with smashbox before but I'm actually stoked with my haul.

I agree the Crown brushes weren't that good, I suspect they are the same manufacturer as the coastal scents ones cos the pink are exactly the same as CS. They also had the CS dupe 88 shimmer/matte palettes and I picked one up much to the disdain of some snobby women sitting next to me in a seminar, but that's a story for another thread.

I got a truckload of the Royal brushes and I've already pulled them out and had a play and so far am very happy. They were $3-$6 for most of them, up to $9 for a 188 dupe. I paid $7 for a dupe of my HG kabuki from prestige, it's a little softer but meh! Even if they fall apart after a year they've extended the life of my MAC ones.

What I really wanted was one of those cute train cases everyone was lugging around with them! I'd never use it but I'd really like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't try the lip tars, I was on a brush/blush and es mission.

Oh and I picked up a bunch of sample and sifter jars and stuff for like $1-$2 each, you can never have too many of those!

Oh and the MUFE discount was 20%


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

That sounds amazing!
I don't think the $100 I budgeted it quite enough anymore, I accidentally spent $200 on MU in the last two weeks, then another $200 on a coffee machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I will budget $30 for a few brushes, $30 on smashbox and the rest on the lip tars!
I have always wanted a traincase but my bf says no because 'only makeup artists should have so much make up that they need one, it would alarm me that you have so much that you need one too!'


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 12, 2009)

MM did MUFE at 20% off.. the colours they didn't have it sounded like were out of stock period, not just at the show. Then again they didn't bring/sell any star powders at the show at all so I don't really know lol!

Umm from what I recall the soldout colours of the lip tars were: White, Grandma, Hush.. can't remember much more than that sorry! But they did take back orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I only got a clear and a red one)

Your bf sounds cute haha!

Sal did you see the Crown brushes with the brown handles? They actually looked okay!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll definately be doing back orders for the lip tars, as long as they have samples there for me to look at first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My bf is very cute..I think he does panic a little everytime I pull out my make up (it's currently in a massive storage box, but it's not a 'professional' box so he thinks that's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_ Sal did you see the Crown brushes with the brown handles? They actually looked okay!_

 
It was so hard to see anything at the Crown stand with so many people! I did have a quick look but as I'd finish each section another three girls would be in front of the next bit and I just left it and went back to Royal. They were so helpful and they had it set out a lot better. (plus I had my heart set on the blue pro brushes!)

With that sort of space all the stalls should have been spread out a lot more so we could get in and swatch and play easier!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_ My bf is very cute..I think he does panic a little everytime I pull out my make up (it's currently in a massive storage box, but it's not a 'professional' box so he thinks that's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Ha I know that panic well.. my makeup is in drawers and my BF keeps stumbling across it while looking for socks. 

You'd love the mini train cases on wheels- they had them in pink! Pink isn't professional


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ha I know that panic well.. my makeup is in drawers and my BF keeps stumbling across it while looking for socks. 

You'd love the mini train cases on wheels- they had them in pink! Pink isn't professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would love them! But the fact that these boxes have sections inside and latches and wheels would worry him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll check out the blue pro brushes, I really like the sound of blue brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to sleep now so I can be there bright and early tomorrow! I think I'll rampage the smashbox stall first, then target Royal brushes. Since the lip tars will be on back order anyway, there's no big rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm excited again!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm excited too haha! I might take a closer look at Smashbox :> The power went out here but it's back on now.. yay..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 12, 2009)

My boyfriend doesn't freak out about my makeup addiction. In fact he enables it. Hahaha sucker.... Lol

He even gave me money for IMATS!

I'm kind of jealous of you girls going again today! Argh, why didn't I get the two day pass


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Back!
Brought a fair amoutn of smashbox stuff. I got two softlights, cooling tint and two sets, one for myself and another as a gift. I really liked the red and black wallet looking ones, but the ones left had people's paw prints in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brought two lip tars, one's on backorder. I wanted to buy all the colours but I had to hold back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brought some Royal brushes, but the black kabuki I brought is bleeding alot!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

MrsMay, I think I saw you this morning, but I didn't want to embarass myself/scare you by yelling 'HI MRSMAY!'


----------



## baibeeh.doll (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_Back!
Brought a fair amoutn of smashbox stuff. I got two softlights, cooling tint and two sets, one for myself and another as a gift. I really liked the red and black wallet looking ones, but the ones left had people's paw prints in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brought two lip tars, one's on backorder. I wanted to buy all the colours but I had to hold back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brought some Royal brushes, but the black kabuki I brought is bleeding alot!_

 
Shame to hear about the kabuki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But wow your self-control is so good!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

hehe, hi!! Did you buy anything else after I left?
I am so happy with my purchases though, the pageant liptar with sweet strawberry lipglass is AMAZING!! If you have it, try it! I tried to take a photo but the camera just couldn't capture the colour correctly.
I just realised the lip tar is the same colour as my nails today


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 13, 2009)

I got a cooling tint too! And another foundation for a friend.. and I kinda got sucked into the Yaby palettes, those eye shadows are SO cute.. oh and I tried what I thought (in their crappy lighting) looked like a Vegas Volt dupe but it's more like GAT and it doesn't make me look scary hahaha. Yay for brights


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

^They were amazingly cheap! Even as a tinted moisturiser they'd be awesome


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 13, 2009)

Uh oh.. I hope my Royal long handled kabuki doesn't bleed! 

I washed all the Royal eye brushes I hauled last night and nothing bled, or shed hairs so I was very surprised. I've used most of them and have to say I'm really happy with the quality for the price.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

^I didn't see any long handled kabuki? I only got the normal short ones?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 13, 2009)

It was in with the face/ powder brushes, I think they called it mini dome brush but is essentially a kabuki- small, dense and round. I hate short handled ones because they always slip out of my hand and go flying!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_MrsMay, I think I saw you this morning, but I didn't want to embarass myself/scare you by yelling 'HI MRSMAY!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeah it probably would have been me - I went back to quickly grab some stuff this morning for my sister as a christmas present.  You should have yelled out - I scared Michelle while she was swatching MUFE e/s so it would have been only fair lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So here's what I ended up with:
MUFE Smoky Lash
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner #21L (Gunmetal Grey)
Small Kabuki with silver handle (no idea which brand this was)
Ben Nye e/s LU-18 Golden Apricot
Ben Nye e/s LU-21 Indian Copper
Smashbox mini lipgloss "Blur"
Smashbox lipstick "Vibe"
Crown Brushes (all Italian Badger) IB114, IB128, mini smudge brush (no numbers on it), IB126, IB117, IB108
Mehron Paradise palette in Metallic
88 palettes x 2 (one for my sister)
88 palettes pearl x 2 (one for my sister)
Crown Brushes (all Italian Badger) IB108, mini smudge brush (no numbers) x 2 (one for friend), IB109, IB116, IB127 (all of these were for my sister as part of her xmas present)
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-11 Galactic Violet
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-3 Red
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-1 Gold
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-2 Silver


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 13, 2009)

At least I responded well to being scared lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul. I won't list what I bought. Lol.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 13, 2009)

No no you must! I want to know what everyone hauled. 

Here's a pic I took for my BF halfway thru the day, some smashbox blushes and Royal brushes are missing cos I hadn't bought them yet.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Very impressive hauls!
I did most of my damage at Smashbox hehe
I will post my pic tomorrow..I have an exam tomorrow morning I should be studying for, whoops!
I washed my other Royal brushes and they were perfectly fine, maybe these weren't Royal brushes but were sold at the stalls? there's no logo on them?
I didn't really like the CS palettes, they were very cheap at $20, but the pigmentation on the displays weren't good at all?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Naked Cosmetics Pigment Stacks in Ebony, Shock Effect, Tropical Indulgence and Sierra Nevada
*Naked Cosmetics Shadow Primer
*OCC Lip Tars in Grandma, Hush and Conquest (last two on back-order)
*Royal and Langnickel Brushes C445, C405, C180, C435, C420, C448 and synthetic kabuki
*Stainless Steel Mixing Palette and Spatula
*MUFE HD Foundation in 123 and 128
*Fake lashes

Sorry for the crappy photo, took it with my phone camera :S


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 14, 2009)

I did it..I emailed Makeup and Glow to ask whether I could add another liptar to my order and Rachael was lovely and let me :YAY: So now I'm waiting on Conquest and Grandma to arrive in the mail!


----------



## billy_cakes (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol yeah it probably would have been me - I went back to quickly grab some stuff this morning for my sister as a christmas present. You should have yelled out - I scared Michelle while she was swatching MUFE e/s so it would have been only fair lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So here's what I ended up with:
MUFE Smoky Lash
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner #21L (Gunmetal Grey)
Small Kabuki with silver handle (no idea which brand this was)
Ben Nye e/s LU-18 Golden Apricot
Ben Nye e/s LU-21 Indian Copper
Smashbox mini lipgloss "Blur"
Smashbox lipstick "Vibe"
Crown Brushes (all Italian Badger) IB114, IB128, mini smudge brush (no numbers on it), IB126, IB117, IB108
Mehron Paradise palette in Metallic
88 palettes x 2 (one for my sister)
88 palettes pearl x 2 (one for my sister)
Crown Brushes (all Italian Badger) IB108, mini smudge brush (no numbers) x 2 (one for friend), IB109, IB116, IB127 (all of these were for my sister as part of her xmas present)
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-11 Galactic Violet
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-3 Red
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-1 Gold
Ben Nye Aqua Glitter AG-2 Silver_

 

haha i knew ud go back and get the aqua glitters!!!


----------



## Jade M (Sep 14, 2009)

Well ... here is a recap of my purchases over the weekend at IMATS...
@ MUA Mag Stand:
MUA Magazine subscription renewal
MUA Chair - it was such a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The back issues that I got signed by Howard Berger and Gino Acevedo

@ Hub:
Temptu Silicone Based Airbrush Colours 
Temptu Airbrush Cleaner
Ben Nye Prosthesis Wax

@ Bluebird Ink FX
Trauma Palette
Alcohol Spray
'Aged Green' Tattoo Ink Pen

@ ACMUSE
Set Bag

and other random things like stipple sponges etc

Basically my rule for the weekend was that I was only allowed to buy FX items, or things for my kit that were NOT regular makeup or brushes ( I have waaaaaay too much already).

The presentations were great, and I was chatting to Michael Key about the need for some workshops to be added to the Aus event, as while we have these people here, we'd like to take advantage of it and do some hands on learning. They don't normally at IMATS (it's more something you'd find at The Make Up Show instead) however given the distance etc, they are going to discuss it at the debriefing meeting, and consider it for next year


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was actually one of the lucky ones. i think i was the very first person to buy lip tar and i got about 8..pageant, grandma, vintage, katricia, featherd, NSFW, Anime, safety orange, melange theyre great! the only reason i went so early was because i had just coem off my fligh.. i dont know if anyone saw a girl with a hot pink suit case, it was me. i heard people saying "geeze shes enthusiastic" little did they know it was my luggage! my bf went to a game centre and i didnt want him carrying heavy luggage over hills and w/e in the unknown city. i also got six naked pigment stacks, shock effect, harvest moon, cotton candy, urban rustic, i cant really rmember the name for all. i got 50 million crown brushes, i dont mind the quality personally, this is coming from someone who used their fingers before imats. some lashes, MUFE Primer, Foundation and finishing powder (white one), coastal scents 88 pallets, matte and shimmer.. but yeh i didnt spend as much as i bought which was good. i saved up for this thing since july. i also stopped at mac pro.. nothing spesh to me.. i duno im not a huge mac fan i only like their blushes. i dont find their dazzleglass shiny enough.. it took me an hour and a half to walk up oxford street. i went to 190 or something like that, then it started at one again so i had to walk to 276 all over again ARHHH!! and bought nothing, poor boyfriend LOL


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG you poor thing!!! At least you burnt some calories!! Your haul sounds great


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been using my baby kabuki for the last two days. It's actually nice and soft and denser than my pink CS one (which has some scratchy hairs!). It's still bleeding whenever I wash it, but for the softness and cheap price I think I'll survive.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_haha i knew ud go back and get the aqua glitters!!!_

 
Yes and it's all your damn fault!!


----------



## lushlady15 (Sep 16, 2009)

After the IMATS weekend MrsMay inspired me to be more active on specktra! So I'm starting now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a picture of my haul... some of the things in here are also random things I bought while in sydney.






Mostly I went crazy with buying royal brushes, they were so cheap I couldn't resist!


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW all of the hauls look MAD! i just love seeing an array or makeup! its like art in my eyes. perth dont have everything that sydney has! an it makes me sad. i happened o walk in david jones and i saw Shur amura (sp?)!!! and i bet all of you girlies knew what i got there.....THE EYELASH CURLER!!! it was fourty bux. but honestly i couldve spent 100 for it. its amazin i tested it out n i luv it. im deff going to the one nxt year (IMATS) i just love being surrounded by makeup. if heven exsisted, it would consist of makeup, makeup, johnny depp and makeup.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Shu Uemura?  Hehehe nice to hear! I want to go back next year too.. I'm getting around to unpacking all my IMATS buys.. will do soon and take a photo!


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 16, 2009)

mmm yeh thats the right name!


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh awesome hauls guys. Hopefully next year I'll get to go.
How was MUFE? I'm so desperate to try their products (have 7 foundation samples in the mail but wanna try their primer and HD powder).


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh awesome hauls guys. Hopefully next year I'll get to go.
How was MUFE? I'm so desperate to try their products (have 7 foundation samples in the mail but wanna try their primer and HD powder)._

 
I bought it. the finishing white powder is nice doesnt com off white and its extremely soft. the primer is good give you a smooth surface. i have heard other products are just as good but i wouldnt know because i have only tried this brand due to the hype on youtube and i tend to believe everything they say cause it always works out for me. i herd macs finishing powder has just as good results but its not as soft as MUFE.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone is curious about anything in particular just ask!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 17, 2009)

Can I ask what brand all your lovely lashes are from simplyenchantin? I'm looking for some new ones at the moment and want to do a bit of brand snooping.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ They were from Lashes on Line


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *<3EssandeN<3* 

 
_I bought it. the finishing white powder is nice doesnt com off white and its extremely soft. the primer is good give you a smooth surface. i have heard other products are just as good but i wouldnt know because i have only tried this brand due to the hype on youtube and i tend to believe everything they say cause it always works out for me. i herd macs finishing powder has just as good results but its not as soft as MUFE._

 
Oh thanks, sounds like a realy nice product. I'll have to try them.


----------



## Jade M (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay!!!! My Tuscany Makeup Chair was delivered today - tried it out when I did my flatmate's makeup tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVES IT!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't have been able to go but I'm really wishing I did!! Will it be on next year too?? I would seriously kill to go, it would be awesome!!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 19, 2009)

I got my OCC order on Thursday, pretty happy! Only slightly disappointed that the baby pink colour I adore makes me look ghastly when it's on my lips


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww that sucks hun! I know how you feel, pale pinks make me look dead too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try mixing it with something maybe to make it more wearable


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I got my OCC order on Thursday, pretty happy! Only slightly disappointed that the baby pink colour I adore makes me look ghastly when it's on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are you talking about Conquest? I think I remember you saying you got Grandma too. Just mix the two. It makes a gorgeous wearable colour!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ I'm kind of regretting not buying those two and doing that myself. One was too pale and one was too bright LOL


----------



## Superkaz (Sep 29, 2009)

So many brushes! 
Is there a website or something that we can visit to get some of those cool brushes?


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_So many brushes! 
Is there a website or something that we can visit to get some of those cool brushes?_

 

i dont know the website but go on google and type crown brush or royal brushes...does anyone know if there will be an IMATS 2010? causae i know i will be goin!!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *<3EssandeN<3* 

 
_i dont know the website but go on google and type crown brush or royal brushes...does anyone know if there will be an IMATS 2010? causae i know i will be goin!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd like to know too! I missed out this year but definitely going next year


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 7, 2009)

When i contacted Royal brushes (US) site.
They said they dont ship to Australia at the moment but gave me contact details for 3 Australian suppliers.
Craft shops.

None are in SA so maybe you guys might have more luck.
Let me know if you would like me to post details.


----------



## Brie (Oct 7, 2009)

^oh i would


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 8, 2009)

No problems Brie.

If you could pretty please let me know how you go as their websites did not have very much information.

Basix Wholesale  61-8-92401017
Riot Art & Craft     61-3-95557350
Semco Crafts       61-2-85434300

Good luck


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh I have an art and craft riot near my work, I'll pop in tomorrow and report back. I know crown had a cosmetic range and an arty range at IMATS so I suspect they will just have those ones.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Are you talking about Conquest? I think I remember you saying you got Grandma too. Just mix the two. It makes a gorgeous wearable colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! I have mixed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update on my kabuki brush..so it's been months since the IMAT, I've used my brush almost everyday (and wash everynight) and STILL a blue/black colour washes out every time.


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 18, 2010)

I carry 4 x 187 dupes that I sell I find that one of them still leaks the black ink.  I put brush cleaner on a tissue after the brush is dried and rub it over the brush tips and its removes it again so it looks new again.  Today I'm finally using the brush guards so I'll report back if this stops the ink bleeding.

Syd IMATS 2010 - Makeup & Glow (my store) have also signed on and this time I'm bringing all the brands in store (yay!!) OCC, Yaby, Graftobian, Cinema Secrets, Temptu and more. I'm just finding out who also has booked in so I'll start a new list for IMATS Sydney 2010 when I hear!  This year should be huge (fingers crossed!).


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 19, 2010)

I was so excited when I got your newsletter Rachael 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was waiting for the 2010 dates to be released!

Question: For the girls who went last year, do you think that setting aside one day to go is ok, or should I go both days?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ I only went for the first day last year and I regretted it..... It was quite small though, so if you got there early and had already planned out your day then you could probably do it in one day. But if you are really interested in the presentations/speakers, then definitely do both days.

I will be going to both this year


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 19, 2010)

If I get some money together I'll definitely go again this year. I went to both days last year and had a blast! I still haven't even opened half my stuff though lol!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I'm guilty of the same crime. I bought 4 naked pigment stacks and have only used the colours from one of the stacks :S But thankfully I have used everything else, especially my MUFE foundations.. 

I am definitely going to stock up on MUFE at this years IMATS...

Edit: And I am also super excited about getting more Royal Brushes! They were probably the best buy from last years show. I have used every brush that I bought every day and they are amazing! No shedding, no bleeding.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try and schedule in both days (it's my husband's birthday on the 20th and if he doesn't come with me I will have to be home on the 19th!).

What are the prices like? Is everything really cheap, or do they just do special deal type things?

I'm very excited! I wanted to go last year but missed out.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 20, 2010)

The amazing bronzer brush I got.. from.. I think the Royal stand, is shedding


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 20, 2010)

Syd Sept 2010 List so far.....I'm hoping it gets bigger than last year.  The show is synonymous  overseas but pretty unheard of here. I'll def be bringing multiple brands with me (& awesome makeup artist friends/customers to help out) so come say hi!! We're listed at Makeup and Glow/Yaby but will also have Graftobian, Cinema Secrets, Temptu, Japonesque, La Femme, OCC etc  

3 Arts Make-Up Centre and College
Academy of Makeup
ACMUSE
Artistry of Makeup Academy
Beauty & Spa Solutions
Ben Nye Makeup
Bluebird FX
Body FX
Final Checks
HUB Makeup
Lashes Online
Make-up Effects Group Master Classes
MAKE-UP FOUNDATION, THE
Media Makeup Academy
Mehron
Royal Brush
Pacific Trade Group
Rowe Trading / Smooth - On
Showface
Ultimate Brush Roll
Makeup and Glow / Yaby


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try and schedule in both days (it's my husband's birthday on the 20th and if he doesn't come with me I will have to be home on the 19th!).

What are the prices like? Is everything really cheap, or do they just do special deal type things?

I'm very excited! I wanted to go last year but missed out.




_

 
Most things have a decent discount on them. I know that MUFE had a 20% discount on their products, and other stores did special deals as well. The two brush stands had very good prices on their brushes.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The amazing bronzer brush I got.. from.. I think the Royal stand, is shedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that's a shame Mich... You should keep it and take it back to them this year and say it was a crappy brush! They might replace it for you??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachaelP* 

 
_Syd Sept 2010 List so far.....I'm hoping it gets bigger than last year.  The show is synonymous  overseas but pretty unheard of here. I'll def be bringing multiple brands with me (& awesome makeup artist friends/customers to help out) so come say hi!! We're listed at Makeup and Glow/Yaby but will also have Graftobian, Cinema Secrets, Temptu, Japonesque, La Femme, OCC etc  
_

 
Hi Rachael... Does Makeup and Glow offer a pro discount for makeup artists at IMATS? Or will your products already be at a reduced price for the show?


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 20, 2010)

We'll have lots of goodies discounted!!  Everyone will be entitled to this one whether pro or not so everyone can grab a deal.  We do already have a standard trade discounted via the store (and whilst some other makeup stores have announced cancellation of their industry discounts this year we've assured those customers who have asked that ours is remaining) but we like to offer more discount for the shows 2 days.  We just did our 2010 stock that we thought may last until IMATS but current sales are showing we'll be needing to re-stock well before then. I try to haggle with my suppliers for a little extra discount on IMATS stock which gets directly passed on to the customer so be assured it'll be worth your while.  I'll be doing demos of loads of products so even if you can't purchase anything then at least you've had an opportunity to become familiar with the products. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks Rachael!


----------



## Edie (Jan 20, 2010)

I hated everyone who went last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......only because I was overseas and couldn't go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha....

I WILL be going this year though.

Is there a newsletter they send out? I looked on the website for an email sign up thing but couldn't find it NOR could I find out the dates. Maybe Im having a blonde moment?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I joined Makeup Artist Magazine website (for free) last year and they sent out emails with reminders/info about IMATS. 

The International Make-Up Artist Trade Show : Make-Up Artist Magazine

I am guessing it will be around September again since it was in early September last year


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone think we should start a new thread for IMATS 2010 yet? Or should we wait closer to the date?


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure about a newsletter, but I know that as each show around the world approaches then their website reflects this. At the moment they are about to do the London one so their website shows this one:IMATS Home (International Make-Up Artist Trade Show)

Sydney tab still has last years info. I have the latest issues of Makeup Artist Magazine on way into store so I'll post any info as I find out.  Makeup Artist Mag are the people that do IMATS and check out their Facebook Fan Page here for updated info also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make-Up Artist magazine | Facebook


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol we were posting at the same time.  Dates are 18th & 19th Sept 2010 this year.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Haha seems that we were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can block out that weekend in my diary!


----------



## Edie (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you SO SO much!!!!

Can you believe this!!!!! Its my friends Hen's weekend!!!!! We are going away for the WHOLE weekend. I am soooooooooooooo not happy! Yet the rest of my year is completely FREE!


----------



## pinklemonade (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn. I already have a wedding booked that weekend - so not happy that I'm missing IMATS again this year!!!! Why have it in September anyway? Don't they know it's the busiest month for weddings (and therefore bridal artists?) in the whole year?


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 27, 2010)

You are spot on pinklemonade, and I told them this last year.  They asked some info of who to contact last year (training schools etc) to drum up interest for the show and I said that Sept is probably the busiest month for weddings in Australia and most mua's make their money from this. I said that the turn out may not be great because after a slow-ish '09 for most they may choose to earn money that weekend rather than spend it.  I know that was most of my mua customer reactions as this was there first opportunity to earn money again after winter (ha, it sounds like we all hibernate but you know what I mean). 

I think if you have an opportunity to get there after the wedding (find a cheap flight?), even for a couple of hours, then I think it'd be worthwhile it hopefully the money you'd save on products, or even getting to have a play with them.   You can cram in quite a bit in a small amount of time - unless thats just me because I get impatient with crowds and prefer to attend trade shows late afternoon rather than in peak times. I only spent about 45 mins at the New York Trade Show so I'm not a lingerer but scooped up great bargains and new suppliers. At last years Syd IMATS the first couple of hours after opening were by far the busiest, and that's when I sold out of products - but I'll hopefully be more prepared this year and not make such a rookie mistake and underestimate women on a mission!  I don't believe any other stands sold out of anything as quick so you would still pick up bargains late Sat or Sun. Come on, come down!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Rachael, definitely come down pinkles! Come after/before your wedding. You can share my room if you decide to come the Sat night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so so so excited. I must start saving so I can spend a bucketload


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohhhh I think I'll go this year, I really want to and I think I deserve it lol.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

I really hope MAC decides to have a stand this year.... And it would be lovely to see an Illamasqua stand as well, but I just know that wont happen


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm desperate to go to IMATS but I don't think I'll be able to save with all the new MAC collections that are coming out ;D
I hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Brie (Mar 21, 2010)

I get to go this year!! It's my mums birthday present to me this year, a trip for us to Sydney to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best Present EVER!!!!


----------



## Brie (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey dolls I'm trying to figure how much money I should take, what were the prices like last year?? Examples would be super helpful


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmmm there were some bargains like a stall with smashbox products everything $10, and others were just offering a discount off their regular prices. Then, some stalls were expensive like one that had duo adhesive for $25 a tube! Lol

I spent about $150 but I was a little underwhelmed by what was on offer. If I were to go again I'd take a couple of hundred.


----------



## Brie (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you! 25 for duo wtf!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ I probably spent more like over $500 but then I bought heaps of MUFE stuff instead of getting it CP'd. It would've cost about the same with Media Make Up's discount (I don't remember how much it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), and it's nicer to be able to see and touch and buy straight away hehe. I also wasn't buying only for myself.

So to try and answer your question, it really depends on what you want. I went with a number of companies in mind that I wanted to check out, whether I ended up buying from them or not was a decision I made on the day which is why I brought a credit card. 

Also, a lot of the US people were putting transactions through with US dollars so exchange rate is something to keep in mind, for a lot of the transactions I got charged a few extra dollars "transaction fee".

Brushes were very cheap, Ben Nye stuff was very discounted in some stalls, not at others so it pays to shop around. 

I hope some of that actually answered your question haha!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I spent about $400.....

OCC lip tars were $15 each I think and other OCC products were reduced, MUFE (Media Makeup) had 20% off their stock, Royal Brushes were very cheap, like $6-8 a brush for eye brushes and maybe $15-$20 for face brushes.... Like Mich said, there were some stalls with good discounts on Ben Nye... Naked Cosmetics had their pigment stacks there and they were only $20 a stack if you got three stacks...  And like Sal said, the Smashbox stand was also very very cheap.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Just had a look at the preliminary exhibitor list... Still no MAC stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or Urban Decay, Stila, NARS, or NYX and Kryolan doesn't seem to be there this year either, even though it was there last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our exhibitor list is pathetic compared to the LA show..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 12, 2010)

^^ My TAFE is having a stand haha.


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Jun 13, 2010)

There is Hakuhodo on the list and i am so excited to buy, the brushes look so beautiful. imjust worries, cause it says TBD next to it standing for what i think - to be decided? last year i would have spent 500 because i was staring up a makeup kit. but this year, i think i will spend the same because i want to buy the hakuhodo brushes and the set i saw cost about 400! im so excited


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ Ok I think I'd go just to check out those brushes in person.


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Ok I think I'd go just to check out those brushes in person._

 
LOL Yeah i i deff want to see them in person cause i dont want to spend that much without seeing quality. but if they are fantastic, i wont mind spending the money cause i dont really wear eyeshadows or different lipglosses or blushes, so i aint spendn too much on me regular kit


----------



## Brie (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I think I spent about $400.....

OCC lip tars were $15 each I think and other OCC products were reduced, MUFE (Media Makeup) had 20% off their stock, Royal Brushes were very cheap, like $6-8 a brush for eye brushes and maybe $15-$20 for face brushes.... Like Mich said, there were some stalls with good discounts on Ben Nye... Naked Cosmetics had their pigment stacks there and they were only $20 a stack if you got three stacks...  And like Sal said, the Smashbox stand was also very very cheap.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Just had a look at the preliminary exhibitor list... Still no MAC stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or Urban Decay, Stila, NARS, or NYX and Kryolan doesn't seem to be there this year either, even though it was there last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our exhibitor list is pathetic compared to the LA show.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah I messaged Kryolan on FB ages ago and said I was excited to see them and they said they weren't sure if they were going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mainly want some occ and brushes, I want to save up lots because I don't want to be dissapointed if I run out of money. Plus I'm flying down for that then meeting up with my bf's band as they are touring at the same time so I need money for that as well. Lol, must not spend all my monies at IMATS haha I can so see that happeneing!!!


----------



## lara (Jul 2, 2010)

A friend and I will probably end up going, even though we found the show last year to be rather disappointing. 

But hey, it's a start. Hopefully it'll be less cheap and tacky this year.

Whoever said about not seeing brands like NARS and Stila there: any brand represented by Mecca/Kit won't be there unless Mecca/Kit decide to exhibit which is highly, highly unlikely.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish it was earlier so I could pick up some brushes for my TAFE course haha. I bought some stuff from ACMUSE for TAFE and they exhibit too, don't know if they'll have extra discounts though!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 24, 2010)

The exhibitor list has improved dramatically for IMATS in September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC is even listed, but they are "TBD"......

So far this is what the list looks like...

Arts Make-Up Centre and College(Lines include: Dawn Powder colours, Grimas, Reel Palettes, Wig Knotting Kits, air brush supplies, Kat Kit Road Bags and Ben Nye)
Academy of Makeup
ACMUSE (Lines include: Tas Merah, Premiere Products, Skin Illustrator, RCMA, Japonesque, Mouldlife and WM Creations)
Ben Nye Makeup
Body FX
Choice Brush & Accessories
Crown Brush
Designer Makeup Tools
Final Checks Makeup Academy
Hakuhodo
HUB Makeup (Lines include: Temptu, Ben Nye, Rubberwear, Michael Davy, Gorgeous Cosmetics, Madam Lash and Duo)
IL Makiage Professional Mineral Makeup
Kryolan (TBD)
Lashes On Line
M.A.C. (TBD)
Make-Up Artist magazine
Make Up Business, The (Lines include: ERA Spray Make-up Range from Classified Cosmetics and nuBrow False Brows from nuBrow)
Make-up Effects Group Master Classes
Make Up For Ever
The Make-Up Foundation
Makeup and Glow
Mehron (Lines include: Paradise Face and Body Makeup, LUX Airbrush Makeup, Extreme Beauty Products, Special Effects Makeup and Professional Makeup accessories and tools)
Naked Cosmetics
Northern Sydney Institute TAFE / Sydney Academy of Hair, Beauty & Makeup
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
Pacific Trade Group (Lines include: Smashbox, FACE atelier, DuWop, Dermacia and It Cosmetics)
Rowe Trading / Smooth-On
Royal Brush
Scotty's Makeup and Beauty
Serge Louis Alvarez
Showface
SMiiNK
Sydney Academy of Hair, Beauty and Makeup
Ultimate Brush Roll
Yaby Cosmetics


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not gonna be in Aus in Sept! booohoos! i wanna go to IMATS so badly!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Sydney Academy is my TAFE ehehe. Also I think Scotty's Make Up and ACMUSE are the same people coz thats where we got our kits from ^_^


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Are you going Mich?

I bought my ticket yesterday...


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I would look this up as I haven't heard of it before.... and woah! Tom Savini's going to be a guest speaker! He's a magician (when it comes to dead makeup that is!) I might go!


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (Aug 1, 2010)

i just have a question re the classes. last year i didnt have an option to pay more to get into classes and i wanted to go but i didnt know if i could. i noticed on youtube the american gurus said they paid extra to get classes ticket, is it the same here or can we just walk int o any clasS?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ I'm working the weekend of IMATS AND the Beauty Expo lol.. just my luck! I'm going to try get annual leave those saturdays so I can go at least one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RE: Classes, I went last year and I just walked into any of the speakers I wanted to, but you had to line up early coz it was pretty packed!


----------



## jadelina (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Ya girls,

Can i ask a question, to those that have been before.

Are all the prices, as is, or if you take some documentation/business card do you get a further Pro-discount?

I read something along those lines somewhere and now for the life of me i can't find it anywhere.....

TIA

Jade
xoxoxo


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ I'm guessing prices are as is but you can always try


----------



## jadelina (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ Thank you.

It is one of those things where i thought i read it somewhere but can't find where (or i have just made it up in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe that the majority of exhibitors sell the products at reduced prices, so you wont get any further discount on the day if you produce a business card.  But if you take documentation to some exhibitors (like Media Makeup who stock MUFE) you can sign up on the day for a MUA discount so that you are given the discount on future orders with them.


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm fairly sure I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 14, 2010)

Have fun!! I'll be thinking of all of you whilst being bored at work


----------



## Brie (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'm fairly sure I'll be there on Saturday._

 
Me too!


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2010)

Say hello if you see me then!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Oct 4, 2010)

How did IMATS go girls? Did anyone attend the Tom Savini talk?


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm curious how it went too. Fingers crossed I'll go next year.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in New Zealand, I wish they had it over here.
  	I'm set on saving my money so i can come over next year.
  	How was it??? I really would love to know if it will be worth it!!!


----------



## jcandelaria (Nov 5, 2010)

It was my first time going to IMATS this year. It was so much fun and at the same time overwhelming. There are so many things to buy and most of the products are heavily discounted.

  	They had lots of guest speakers and demonstration. I particularly like the makeup brush demonstration by Koren from Enkore You-tube channel. He is amazing and very informative. I must say I was not particularly impress with one of the MAC demo. I find it quite boring.

  	In terms of haulage I stock up on Crown Brushes because they are ridiculously cheap. I think from memory I bought a lip brush for $4, quality wise its awesome. I bought lots of OCC lip tars, airbrush makeup, 88 eyeshadow palette for $25 and more. I went over my budget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but happy and inspired.

  	I think my main advise for anyone who is planning to go is. ..check your kit thoroughly and make a list of what you need and want. Trust me it's very easy to get carried away as there are so many things to buy there.

  	I hope they will have it again next year. I will definitely go again and perhaps enter the makeup comp. If I am brave enough.


----------

